# What do your tiels LOVE to eat?



## Tinks

The lady I bought our tiel off said they need to eat lots of fruit and vegies. 

Every time I put fruit or vegies in her cage she doesn't touch them.

The only thing she will eat is Savoy crackers.  Are they ok to give her on occasion? My friend has a teil who loves Doritos and when they're eating them he flies over for a feast. 

So what fruit, vegies and treats do your tiels LOVE?


----------



## lperry82

Spinach, scrambled egg, corn, broccoli 
Try putting little seen on the veg so they can pick at it this is how i got mine eating them


----------



## Tinks

What is seen?


----------



## lperry82

sorry i ment seed * Dont worry im off to bed soon lol*


----------



## Tinks

ahhh thanks! Good idea!


----------



## roxy culver

Eggs...mine will eat other things but eggs are a no brainer. Scrambled or boiled, they love them. With the boiled eggs make sure to take the yoke out before giving to them.


----------



## Belinda

peas and corn, boiled quinoa (grain), broccoli, bean and cauliflower.


----------



## Tinks

When you make them scrambled egg do you put milk in it or not?


----------



## Belinda

I made my two an omelette yesterday, I just whisked an egg with grated zucchini and peas and fried it in a little sesame oil. I wouldn't put any milk in the scrambled egg. Just whisk it and scramble it on it's own, it should work fine.


----------



## Chez

roxy culver said:


> Eggs...mine will eat other things but eggs are a no brainer. Scrambled or boiled, they love them. With the boiled eggs make sure to take the yoke out before giving to them.


This has confused me. Are you saying they can *only* have the egg whites & never the yolk? 

So far Billie hasn't come at any fruit or veg I have offered him.


----------



## Belinda

Some people (including Roxy  ) prefer to offer just the egg whites. The yolk is quite fatty, but mine don't have it all time and they don't eat all of what I serve, so I figure it's fine and I serve it with the yolk.


----------



## Chez

OK, thanks for that Belinda


----------



## brittbritt

WalMart has boxes of cous cous near where the rice is. When I prepare it I use chicken broth instead of water. My tiels like it a little dryer than moist. 

I take the chicken broth and bring it to a boil then add the cous cous and mix it good. Sometimes I will also add some brown rice and instant oatmeal to it. I then add in either grated veggies like carrot and brocoli or add a few teaspoons of veggie baby food. After mixing it good I put a lid on the pot and let it sit for five minutes. Then stir it a little more after the five minutes is up.

All of my birds love this. I had to play around making it until I realized they like it more crumbly and dry than wet.


----------



## HorsefaceDee

Izzy likes anything I eat..he always tries to take it from me.

I give him, peas, corn, celery leaves, egg, apples, quinoa, brown rice, popcorn, fresh grass, apple branches, and white fish sometimes (I dunno how good that is for him but he really likes it)

of course he likes crackers and anything crunchy too. but I limit that.


----------



## Sar

Our Billy likes _very_ finely chopped raw pepper, carrot, and cucumber. He adores boiled or poached egg white, and also loves toast. He is often keen on porridge but I make it with milk so don't let him have much. I once made him some with water but he sulked and wanted mine!
This is such an improvement as when he came to live with us (aged 4) his idea of a treat was crisps, or instant noodles (pot noodley type things) and he only ate seed.

Keep trying, it took 2 months of offering veggies every day before Billy actually ate some. Sprinkling a little seed over the top was what got him to try it, finally.


----------



## lperry82

Sar said:


> Our Billy likes _very_ finely chopped raw pepper, carrot, and cucumber. He adores boiled or poached egg white, and also loves toast. He is often keen on porridge but I make it with milk so don't let him have much. I once made him some with water but he sulked and wanted mine!
> This is such an improvement as when he came to live with us (aged 4) his idea of a treat was crisps, or instant noodles (pot noodley type things) and he only ate seed.
> 
> Keep trying, it took 2 months of offering veggies every day before Billy actually ate some. Sprinkling a little seed over the top was what got him to try it, finally.


Pot noodle really lol I have loads lol


----------



## pyogenes

I make my birds muffins using ground up pellets instead of flour. I sometimes mix in some seeds when I bake them. They'll tear it apart to get to the seeds first then eat all the crumbs from the muffins.


----------



## Belinda

pyogenes said:


> I make my birds muffins using ground up pellets instead of flour. I sometimes mix in some seeds when I bake them. They'll tear it apart to get to the seeds first then eat all the crumbs from the muffins.


I bake a bird bread with pellets instead of flour, and then I add pureed or grated vegies (or baby food) and a bit of seed if I'm feeling nice! The birds love it, and they fought over it today!!!


----------

